# Advent 'wreath' & candles



## Kestrel (Dec 5, 2018)

So I was given a set of Advent candles, but had no wreath for them; what to do ...

Melted some paraffin wax to fabricate a holder, using a repurposed plastic container.
(The candles look tilted out, that's just an artifact of the camera lens.)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/h6pvfxt8adlepuw/20181205_120144.jpg?dl=0

Went by GoodWill and found a couple of X-mas doodads (only $3.49 total); chrome plated steel so rather attractive IMO ...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/smwj6hvtjwkoy6y/20181205_120751.jpg?dl=0

Although the two pieces are unrelated, the three 'feet' of the smaller one locks into the 'snowflake' stand perfectly.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kt150mz7mbhs8ws/20181205_120832.jpg?dl=0

... and some holly from the plant in the backyard finishes it off nicely. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xhcekvh4g0blipk/20181205_122301.jpg?dl=0

Happy Holidays & Best Regards, :candle:


----------

